# Miniature Scraper build blog



## Art Rafael

I am starting a new thread to document a build process of a new model - new to me. I don't have a real full scale tool but found some pictures and will work from that. Below is a pic of the goal. It is a little complex, but it caught my eye, and I've got to have one. Ralph


----------



## Ostie

Can't wait to see this unfold!


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Ostie. With every project I start by visualizing the component parts from every angle in three dimensions and how the components come together to form the complete item. That also helps me plan the sequence and order. I have to see the component parts and their relationship to each other in three dimensional space. Then I can just get down to fabrication. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Got a good start today. Did a scale layout on graph paper to ensure size and symetry.



Glued paper patterns to brass stock 1/2" X 3/16"



Painstakenly cut major components carefully (staying right on the line) to ensure proper fit along the way.



This is a very tedious job requiring patience and stamina. I do it in stages with frequent breaks as my hands cramp up and can't grip. :blink:


----------



## rayking49

Very cool. Watching this for sure.


----------



## Art Rafael

And perform other essential operations. I have a sequence to follow in mind.
All projects seem to require some drilling. Some of it can be done on the drill press, and sometimes it has to be done by hand with a pin vise or otherwise.



Tapping holes and cutting threads are basic operations in every build. Here it is important to follow drilling and tapping scales / schedules; the tiny taps employed can easily break and are difficult to correct. Sometimes a part has to be made anew and the procedure repeated. I just hate it when a tap breaks off and ruins a part - especially when the part was a long time in the making.


----------



## MapleMoose

I can feel the patience just oozing out of these pictures!

Loving this build, thanks for sharing it with us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Major pieces cut out, deburred and thoroughly cleaned - especially in areas that need to accept solder.



Going to the foundry shop now for some operations. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

And here we are, parts laid out in proximity as they belong with soldering flux coating the areas that are to be silver soldered (this is really more like brazing than lead soldering). Often the pieces are pinned or tied (with thin wire) on a ceramic board. This is a very trickey procedure but it is magical because when done right the pieces aren't just "glued" together; they really do become one piece as the parts melt into each other without distortion if the temperature applied is carefully regulated. I have used a butane torch to unite smaller pieces and sometimes need to use an oxy acetylene torch. Sounds simple? Well, maybe it is untill a third piece is to be united with the previously joined parts in a multiple piece part. Keeping in mind that brass melts at 1650 to 1720 degrees Fahrenheit when a particular part requires the joining of several pieces that cannot be laid out for a "one shot" soldering, the first union is soldered with a "hard" solder which melts at 1365 degrees; the next union is soldered with "medium" solder which melts at 1275 degrees, and the third union is soldered with "EZ" solder which melts at 1240. Therefore it is important to observe and carefully regulate the soldering temperature in each case so that the second soldering heat does not remelt the first soldered joint and the third heat does not melt the previous two joints causing everything to fall apart or shift rather than adhere in place (I hate it when that happens). This got wordy because it can be a complicated process and much care must be taken. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Now back to the finish shop. The pieces/parts have been joined and the result is one strong piece, but a scaley mess that needs to be thorougly cleaned up. First I soaked the piece in pickle (an acidic solution) to clean off some of the scale. The remaining char and scale is filed off smoothly in great detail and then sanded with progressively finer grit till a desired surface is achieved. Then it is off to the buffing wheel for buff and polish. These procedures will determine final appearance of the item. If it is carefully and finely done, the product will turn out smooth and shiney like jewelry.















More tomorrow. Ralph


----------



## MidKnight

Wow. Thanks for this build thread. Its a lot of work to stop and take detailed pictures. I know that I'm enjoying it and appreciate the effort.


----------



## johnnie52

This is great. Thanks for sharing it with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Oh yeah! I've been dying to see you in action. This is awesome and only going to get better. Thank you very much for showing your work in progress.


----------



## Art Rafael

I"ve been anticipating this part with some apprehension because it is a critical operation to do precisely right the first time. The slightest error here could corrupt the entire piece and send me back to square one. And it has heartbreakingly happened in the past. It is important that this procedure be conducted with exacting precision. Sodering flux has been applied to the well cleaned surfaces that will make contact, and the bottom and side plates are positioned in perfect proximity to each other and pinned in place on a ceramic block. Higher temperature silver solder chips are arranged along the contact points, and heat is applied incrementally so that the brass parts achieve the melting temperature of the solder but not a temperature that would damage the brass. It is a thrill when the exact flow temperature is achieved and the silver solder is seen flowing to every contact point between the pieces--first left side, then right side. 



A little closer view



Now the piece is allowed to cool as we wait to examine the results. It is not my intent to make such a big deal of such a small thing, but silver soldering can be very tricky. I have done it enough times in the past to feel confident about my skill level, but not enough times to think that I am an expert. Every time I hold my breath with hopeful anticipation. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A little progress every day. Sometimes the parts are assembled in their roughstate to make sure that they are compatible and for some tweeking or adjusting. And because I can't wait to see the shape and form that it is taking. This will often happen several times along the way.





Next comes my least faforite but most important part -- fine fileing and progressively smaller grit sanding. I'll spare you and not post those details. Ralph


----------



## MapleMoose

This build thread is AWESOME! I really want to make a brass plane and scraper some day. Of course, mine won't be miniature, like yours. :no:

Still marveling at your precision: what is the scale of that graph paper behind the scraper?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks again Maple Moose. I appreciate your thoughts and observations. I have found building planes challenging but very rewarding. The graph parer background is 1/4". I like to build in 1/4 scale. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

More fileing and finishing.


----------



## johnnie52

As I follow along I am amazed by your skill. I'm also puzzled as to why the solder appears to be a brass color rather than the silver color solder usually hardens to. Are you filing away the fillets or do you use some kind of colored solder? If you are filing away the fillets, aren't you concerned that it will weaken the joint?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks again Johnnie52. On this project I used yellow silver solder in some areas and in others I filed the fillets flush and have found that the solder in the areas of contact will do the job. I like to keep edges sharp because in miniature every little flaw is magnified. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

And now for the really small stuff. Ralph


----------



## sawdustfactory

This is absolutely freaking amazing. I just shake my head and try and pick my jaw off the floor every time I see one of your mini tools.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks. If I could make nice full scale things like yours, I'd quit the small stuff. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Well, it happens -- sometimes it just doesn't look right, and I'm forced to build a part over again. The knurled nuts to adjust the frog just seemed out of scale and were not pleasing to the eye, so I had to make new ones. Ralph

At the lathe with a jewelers fine knurling tool



Now tapped and ready to go



Assembled with threaded shaft and clevis.



In comparison with the earlier parts which really did look more like monster truck knobby tires. The new knurles are much more like it and fit the scale better.



Now I'll work on the frog and lever cap.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

As if I wasn't already thoroughly impressed with your amazing talent, you had to go and up it yet another notch! You machined your own miniature knurled nuts? That's awesome! I agree, the second set looks nicer. Very well done.


----------



## Art Rafael

Hi Steve, Yes, sometimes I have to build my own hardware if it isn't readily available. I do use commercial nuts and bolts, etc when available, but at this scale, often they are not to be found. It can take more time and effort to create a small minor part than it does to build the rest of an item, but if that small part doesn't fit or look right, the whole project is compromised. So I just do it. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Sometimes it takes several attempts to get a part just right, but it has to be or the whole project is compromised. Ralph



And sometimes close enough has to be enough.


----------



## Art Rafael

The frog and lever cap are coming along. 


We are almost there. Ralph


----------



## MapleMoose

Art Rafael said:


> ...
> At the lathe with a jewelers fine knurling tool
> ...


Cool, I have always wondered how this was done!


----------



## Art Rafael

Hi. Yes, the first knurling was done with a standard knurling tool, and it produced . . . "standard" size knurls. The second was done with a very fine Swiss jewelr's knurling tool, and the results seem more pleasing. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Getting there. Ralph


----------



## MapleMoose

Art Rafael said:


> Hi. Yes, the first knurling was done with a standard knurling tool, and it produced . . . "standard" size knurls. The second was done with a very fine Swiss jewelr's knurling tool, and the results seem more pleasing. Ralph


Yes, the difference between the first attempt and the second is very noticeable, especially sitting side-by-side on top of a penny!

Again, thank you for sharing this build with us - the extra time and effort that it is taking you is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

It's coming along very nicely. If the penny wasn't there it would be very difficult to realize how small this really is. I think that is a perfect testament to how amazing the build is.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks again guys. It's about finished. Just need to buff & polish a little and take some pics. I'll post this afternoon -- I hope. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Remember the picture of the full scale model I set as a goal? Ralph




My miniature turned out pretty close.




A couple comparative scale views.






Well, that's another one for the archives. I really enjoyed this build and especially enjoyed the interaction with enthusiasts on this forum. Thank you all for coming along with me on this build. Now it is off to the carpentry shop to try it out, and then it's time to make room for it on my tool board. Time now for dinner; then I'll start a new project. :smile: Ralph


----------



## Ostie

I am blown away. You are a true artist.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ralph! Holy smokes, man. That it's incredible! You got it done a lot faster than I would have suspected. Though the budding stage could actually go fairly quickly with a power buffer/polisher. We missed the blade making part of it (or maybe I overlooked it) so it seemed like a longer wait was inevitable. But you didn't waste any time. I'm impressed by how quickly it came together and I'm absolutely blown away by the end result. 

I'm thrilled that you shared this with us. I really, really adore your work. It is so damn cool I can hardly stand it! You, Sir, truly are a top-shelf craftsmen. A round of applause to you.


----------



## johnnie52

Very nicely done. It shines like a brand new penny! Thank you for sharing it with us. Its not often that we get to see such fine scaled work in metal. :thumbsup:


----------



## MapleMoose

I second Steve's kudos. Your work is truly amazing and I am very grateful to you for sharing it with us.

Before you leave this thread behind though, I would like to request that you please add one more picture: the scraper at work. It would be a great finishing touch to see it in action.


----------



## sharbin

Fantastic! The past several nights I would interrupt my wife's tv watching to show her your build. She was impressed but not as excited as I was to see your handiwork.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks guys. Two weekends and the week days between was a quick build. Once I get on the trial, I tend to track fast if it is the only iron in the fire. Fortunately I can work at it "full time" now that I'm "retired". I'll post a pic of it in action -- "a still pic of it in action" and I've posted an actual action shot on my YouTube page under "Miniature "212" wood scraper in action" by Art Rafael. Thanks for following along on this build. The compliments and accolades you offered were motivational -- I felt that there was lots of help along the way. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

And what to follow the 212 but a 112 Scraper Plane. :yes: I took some artistic liberties and used Cocobolo for the wood parts. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A reference scale. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

You're a machine, Art. Your latest is just as impressive as the rest have been. Stunning work!


----------



## Art Rafael

Thought some might appreciate this casting. Wax patterns were made, and a plaster mold was created. After the wax was burnt out (lost wax), the remaining cavity was injected with molten silver. It was actually poared upside down from the picture. The base is the sprue into which the metal was poared. I didn't have the heart to seperate the two, so I created handles for them and mounted then for permanent display. Ralph


----------



## sanchez

That little plane is amazing. I enjoyed seeing your tiny project!


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Sanchez. I appreciate your thoughts. Ralph


----------



## Sorrowful Jones

I have not commented but I have been watching. I am just stunned at the fantastic work. A true artist and craftsman! Congrats!
Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Jones. Thought some might appreciate my latest. Ralph


----------



## MapleMoose

The cocobolo on that #12 looks great, not to mention the entire plane! The details on that pipe/tube cutter are simply amazing!


----------



## Art Rafael

Here's a little cutie -- Bull nose plane. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A comparative scale. Real little. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

NICE......., even with the penny, it hard to envision how SMALL your pieces really are.

hehehe. The penny even looks larger than it really is. 

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

AWESOME! I love the pipe cutter. Actually, they're all so cool I'd never be able to pick out a favorite.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Streve and Dale. Here's another comparative scale picture that might demonstrate the actual size of the tiny Bull nose plane. Ralph


----------



## Ostie

You've got HUGE hands!!!
All jokes aside, I'm ready to see another build thread.


----------



## Smith Brother

Ostie, LOL, maybe you should show us your goods, start a build thread, I would like to see tooooo. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

Smith Brother said:


> NICE......., even with the penny, it hard to envision how SMALL your pieces really are.
> 
> hehehe. The penny even looks larger than it really is.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dale in Indy


 












Guess what, Dale? The wife thought the tiny Bull nose plane was so cute, and she "would just Love to have a 1/2 size pair for ear rings". That's the thanks I get! As if building the tiny size wasn't tough enough, now I get to do it twice more at half that scale. Ralph


----------



## BKBuilds

Worlds largest penny! Crazy nice work!


----------



## Art Rafael

The wife thought the tiny Bull nose plane was so cute, and she "would just Love to have a 1/2 size pair for ear rings". That's the thanks I get! As if building the tiny size wasn't tough enough, now I get to do it twice more at half that scale.













One down.


It would have been easier to build an even larger penny.


One to go.













That was a Challenge. Now an even Greater Challenge will be to make another one just like it. I have found that in fabricating my miniature pieces, every piece is unique, and making another just like it is virtually impossible -- except when employing the "Lost wax" process. But that entails a totally different set of much more complicated procedures, including building and painstakenly and accurately cutting complex rubber molds then injecting them with molten wax to produce identical patterns, etc. etc. So I will try to fabricate an identical piece to complete a set of ear rings. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art, you are insanely awesome! As blown away as I thought I was from the original miniature, I'm even more floored with your latest creation. Luckily, earrings are worn far enough apart than minor variations might not ever be noticed by onlookers. 

But seriously, only 1/2 size? Anyone can do that. I want to see 1/4 size! If it won't fit in a pistachio shell it's too darned massive for my taste.







Gee, I can't even say that with a straight face.

You need the corner of a museum somewhere. Your work is definitely worthy of adoration.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Guys,
You know, if I wasn't crazy, I'd go insane. :yes: 

Anyway, Steve, you know how I love a challenge. I might have hoped for a walnut or even a pecan shell, but you are partial to pistachios, and I like them too. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A couple more scale reference pics. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

After a _little _diversion, the second mini Bull nose plane to complete a pair is done. Ralph












A comparative scale:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

NO FRICKIN' WAY! My post was only a half-hearted challenge. But you stepped up and crushed it (the challenge, not my heart)! Yeah, that is super-duper, extremely awesome. And VERY impressive. I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## MapleMoose

With all of the detail and the accurate scaling, these would be unbelievably amazing, even if they were just decorative. The fact that these are actually functional is incredible!!!

I love the pistachio-scale model - are those pistachio shavings?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I just spent a few minutes gawking again. And not at the bikini clad gals here at the beach. Your work is, oddly, more interesting than they.

Art, what do you make your blades and plane irons out of? Do you temper them as well?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks MapleMoose. Yes, it is my "trade mark" that my tools are actually functional. Steve invented the "pistachio scale". I found it compelling and was just glad to make an attempt at it. :blink: 

Check out my latest video. :yes: Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks yet again Steve. That pistachio scale was about the most challenging project I've attempted in a long time - maybe ever. :smile: 

Any way, in some of my planes I've used commercial knife blades cut / ground down to size and resharpened. If they don't get too hot in the process they hold an edge well, but honeing the critters is a pain and usually requires several attempts. For the pistachio scale, those blades were just too thick, and I used a cut /ground down shaving blade -- talk about difficult to work with :blink:. I think that I'll go back to 1/4 scale now; the "big" stuff is easier to work.

Ralph


----------



## MasterSplinter

Omg... Insane.. amazingly insane. Im in awe...


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks MasterSplinter. Here's a still shot. Ralph


----------



## GROOVY

gee I don't really know what to say ... really.. awesome? no more awsomer that awesome


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I get the biggest, dumbest grin on my face when I see your videos. Everything seems normal, then in comes this enormous hand that makes a mockery of any assumed scale one might expect. I think the fact that your work looks so much like the full scale counterpart is a lot of attracts me to them. Because it's so easy to mistake them for full size. You miniature work bench with all the tools displayed would probably fool anyone. Then to be shown the actual scale, well, it's such a delight. I just can't express how much joy your work gives me.


----------



## Art Rafael

Second one done to complete the pair. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Finally got a video of the Bull nose planes in action. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I just checked out and commented on the video. AWESOME!!! As always.


----------



## Art Rafael

What else to do with suca a tiny pair? Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Too cool. I bet she loves them. I know I do.


----------



## Art Rafael

A Sterling Silver Plane in progress. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Nice!


----------



## Art Rafael

It came together nicely with Rosewood and brass accents and a steel blade. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art, whenever I see that you've posted I can't wait to see what you have to say or show. Pound for pound, your posts are some of the most awesome around. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Art, whenever I see that you've posted I can't wait to see what you have to say or show. Pound for pound, your posts are some of the most awesome around. :thumbsup:


Don't you mean ounce for ounce? I mean none of those things could possibly weigh pounds, right?:laughing:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks again Steve. Right, Frank. This one weighed out at 1.28 oz. 

And I've started a new build. This one will be a scraper (#12) - I think. We'll see how / if it turns out. In this one there are some elements new to me and some very delicate operations to perform. That may be why I chose to try this model. I like a challenge and will figure it out as it progresses knowing that sequence, patience and finess are key. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A little more progress. Ralph


Drilling and tapping 0-80 






















Roughed out components.













This was a difficult piece to fabricate with three seperate silver soldering operations.


----------



## Art Rafael

Took a break from the #12 for a quick, fast gratification build. Ralph


----------



## Ostie

Your attention to detail and craftsmanship is just unreal.


----------



## MapleMoose

That is a sweet looking infill plane (is that the right name for it?). Very pleasing lines!

And that #12 scraper is just incredible! What amazing detail. Thanks for sharing the build with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks guys. Sometimes things just seem to come together nicely for me. Yes, it's an infill plane commonly referred to as a Chariot plane. I suppose that it is time to get back to the #12, though I've already got another project undes way. Have I mentioned the plow plane? I've been hesitent to post about it cuz I'm just not too sure; itis a complex build. Ralph


----------



## JJDiesel

Amazing skill level.


----------



## jharris2

Art,

I just spent the better part of my day making a simple blade for a marking knife and I'm still not finished.

I've been following this thread in admiration of your work.

Now I look at your creations in complete awe!

Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations.

You sir are a true artisan.


----------



## Bob Willing

Art

Your work is truly an art, fantastic craftsmanship even your sketches are an art form. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Gents. Another attempt at the plow plane body - one in Cocobolo and one in Rosewood. Not sure which I'll go with. Would like to try Ebony too, but haven't any Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A little progress every chance I get. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Took a break from other builds and started a new project. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art Rafael said:


> Took a break from other builds and started a new project. Ralph


Awesome!


----------



## Wema826

WOW all I can say is WOW!! Sir you really have talent!


----------



## Art Rafael

Back to the plow plane. The fence turned out well. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Rabbet plane finished. Ralph


----------



## Ostie

Art, you are a master. Your work continues to blow me away.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

That is incredible work, Art. It may be one of your more beautiful planes.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks guys, Made some progress on the plow plane. Ralph


----------



## BigJim

You are having way too much fun, and it shows. No one can create art as you do and not love doing it, just fantastic. Your name pretty well says it all. We are green with envy.


----------



## Art Rafael

It's finally finished now. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art, this piece is absolutely and incredibly beautiful. Even at full scale I'd be attracted to it like moths to a light. I'm thoroughly impressed and in love with your work. But this piece is so far above and beyond cool. I am absolutely blown away.


----------



## Art Rafael

Remember this one from page 5?












It's finished. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

It came out as wonderfully as I knew it would. I'd love to have a full size version of that scraper. That's a statement of fact, not a hint. Though, if you did take it as a hint I would not argue. :laughing:

Another great work of Art.


----------



## Art Rafael

Coach maker's plane. Ralph


----------



## mikeshawjr

I couldn't draw it much less build it. Looks awesome


----------



## Ostie

Art, do you ever make full-size planes and tools?


----------



## frankp

Art, my wife says if she ever leaves me, she's coming to your house because she likes tiny things.

As usual, amazing work. I am speechless.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Gents. I do like the extremes - building miniatures, and my other hobby is restoring full size tractors. But I don't build small tractors nor big tools - not yet, anyway. I'll leave room in my future for that. :smile: Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Here's the start of a 1/4 scale functional frog and the plane to go with it. Ralph


----------



## surfing813

really beautiful stuff... thats a very rare amount of talent u possess my friend...


----------



## Art Rafael

Thank you, my friend. I'm having fun. 

I just really learned to appreciate a simple lever cap by building one 1/4 scale. :yes:

Ralph


----------



## MapleMoose

Wow, I have been on vacation and am just now catching up.

That plow plane is amazing - both beautiful and complex! And that last finished picture, with it in you hand, just caps it off: beautiful, complex, and miniature!!!

The scraper plane, even in miniature, really looks like it is begging to be used. Did you prep the blade edge with a bevel or a burr?

I had never seen a coach maker's plane before. The curves are so aesthetically pleasing! Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks. I do appreciate your observations. The lever cap turned out nicely. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Well, the closer I got to the finish -- the more diligent the working became. And now the #4 is finished - except for some cosmetic touching up, etc. Ralph












see it in action here


----------



## TexasTimbers

Amazing stuff Art. I guess you've heard it before but you were properly named - your work is art. Glad I saw this thread.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

I am going to try to cast a copy of the #4. This is quite a complicated and lengthy process. It starts by creating master patters of each individual component and arranging and mounting the parts so that they can be suspended in a frame to create a rubber mold. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Master Patterns are works of art in their own right. Here are the masters for the pipe wrench and the monkey wrench. This is how the parts were arranged to create the molds that resulted in my finished tools. I suppose that full scale tools may have been pressed (pounded) on giant machines, but I employed the methods available to me. Ralph


----------



## landman

Amazing. You have a brother in Switzerland. He builds cars. Have a look.http://forums.aaca.org/f190/construction-continental-mark-ii-model-scale-278354.html


----------



## MapleMoose

Art, that #4 is an amazingly beautiful plane. Thanks for the video - I really like seeing the level cap and plane iron lifted out.

I also really like seeing the master patterns.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Pat. I have a ways to go to meet his skill, but we do share some awareness of some of the same manufacturing / casting skills. I am glad to have seen his work.

Thanks, Moose. I do like the way the #4 turned out, so will attempt to build a duplicate. The master pattern is just the start. Next comes the rubber molds which will produce identical parts in wax.


The master is suspended in a frame, and rubber strips are packed all around it.













Then it is baked ( vulcanized ) suspended in a solid block of hard rubber.












Next it is carefully cut along its parting lines, and the master is removed leaving a cavity resembling the inverse of the master in the rubber block.






















Wax is then injected into the cavity under pressure to capture every detail imprinted in the cavity( including any possible defects ), and a wax replica results -- it is never perfect and requires a measure of remedy. Now we can "start" by suspending the wax pattern in a container and surrounding it with plaster. After the plaster solidifies, the wax pattern is burnt out as the plaster mold bakes in high heat preparing to receive the molten metal.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

More awesome stuff. The wrenches are incredible. And I loved seeing the mold-making/waxes steps for your plane copies.

I don't know how many times I can say this and not sound like a broken record but, man, you do some AWESOME work! It's so endearing I can't help but become giddy every time I see your creations. Absolutely captivating.


----------



## Art Rafael

The casting process worked out ok, and now lots of detail and finishing work to do. Ralph


----------



## Trav

Do you have any pictures of the people that use these tool? ;^). That is cool stuff


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ttharp said:


> Do you have any pictures of the people that use these tool? ;^). That is cool stuff


I do. I captured a shot of the first shifters during their lunch break at the pasta chair factory.


----------



## Art Rafael

It's coming together. Ralph


----------



## JohnOrange

I agree with everyone else....fantastic! What kind of wood do you use for tools with wood components like your plow plane?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks John. Choosing the wood to use has been my greatest challenge. It is difficult to find wood with tight grain to complement the miniature scale. I've used Cocobolo, Bocote, and even Mesquite and other desert woods with tight grain. I'm still looking for the perfect stuff to use. 

The silver #4 is finished. Ralph


----------



## landman

Fascinating! I lift my hat and bow deeply.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

landman said:


> Fascinating! I lift my hat and bow deeply.


Me too. Only I'm still floored from Art's previous incredible builds.


----------



## Art Rafael

Working on a gold model now. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

The gold model is coming along. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

1827 Knowles believed to be the earliest patented metal plane . Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Oh good, you fixed the broken image links. 



Art Rafael said:


> 1827 Knowles believed to be the earliest patented metal plane . Ralph


Beautiful. Just beautiful. Metal plane bodies in the early 1800's? Wow. I didn't know they were that old.


----------



## johnmark

i've got thumb planes for violins, but this is ridiculous!

The tool kit was adorable.


----------



## Art Rafael

The gold #4 is finished. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Wow, that's one beautiful plane right there! At today's gold prices, it must be worth a pretty penny too. Above the already-hefty value of the handmade mini plane itself, that is. I'd imagine even one of your brass mini planes must be worth a couple hundred $.

Awesome work, as usual.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Steve. It is a commissioned piece. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Just finished one in brass with Rosewood. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

You're a machine, Art. Beautiful work, as usual. :yes:


----------



## rayking49

Very cool.


----------



## MagGeorge

Those tiny tools look absolutely gorgeous and stunning. You have great attention to details and patience, an excellent craftsman. Amazing work indeed!


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, MagGeorge. I appreciate your accolade.

Some pics to capture the moment. 

Ralph












In a different light:


----------



## Art Rafael

Started work on a miniature 1/4 scale dove tail infill plane. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Some progress on the miniature dovetail infill plane. Measured once, then measured twice, then proceeded to cut it exactly wrong. I've found many ways to do it wrong, and am still working to get it right. Ralph












Experimenting with popsicle sticks, etc. Some of you guys make dove tail joinery look so simple and easy, but I can't seem to wrap my head around it. Things keep inversing on me. I'll keep trying. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

The dove tail plane is coming together. Ralph


----------



## hands made for wood

Can I see some paperwork confirming that his gentleman is human?! hahaha The reason I haven't commented until now, is probably because all the other times I viewed this thread I was both having issues finding words, also quite annoyingly jealous :laughing:

Side note: My 12 year old brother saw your work and said you should make monopoly pieces! hahaha I think he might be on to something. Might need to charge a little more...

All in all, I am astounded at your work! Truly inspiring!

Levi


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Levi. Yes, Human - though somewhat quirky. I usually work in 1/4 scale. That's my scale for pocket size items.












But sometimes I stray from that for other uses - maybe well suited for Monoply size pieces.












Or better suited for other uses. At any rate, all are functional. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Well, I've managed to get a little something done this week - two little somethings. My wife wore her pair of plane ear rings to an outing, and now I have orders for more -- and I mean Orders. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ooooooo, you're accepting orders now?! How much? I'd gladly send you payment for the opportunity to possess an example of your work. In a heartbeat!


----------



## sawdustfactory

Same here!


----------



## Art Rafael

Sorry. I meant that I am under Orders (as from on high), 
and she won't feed me if I don't comply, but I do appreciate your interest. 
Maybe when I get caught up she will allow me to let some go my way. 
Ralph


----------



## Catalina

Art, where are you located? If you are interested I have some small pieces (cut offs) of very tight grained old growth apple wood for handles and such that I would be happy to send ya. Let me know if interested. Gene


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Gene. I am always looking for favorable wood to use for my miniature handles and would love to see / have some of that Applewood tight grained wood. Don't need much, as you can see, my stuff is pretty small. Maybe you could send me some cut-offs. I'll be glad to cover expenses and make it worth your trouble. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art Rafael said:


> Thanks Gene. I am always looking for favorable wood to use for my miniature handles and would love to see / have some of that Applewood tight grained wood. Don't need much, as you can see, my stuff is pretty small. Maybe you could send me some cut-offs. I'll be glad to cover expenses and make it worth your trouble. Ralph


Oh... ORDERS! I get it now. I get those too sometimes. :laughing:

Since you're being offered wood, do you need any ebony? I'd be glad to send you a few pieces of black and white ebony (for free). It's got VERY tight grain. The pieces I've got have low contrast and the lights (medium brown) and darks (black) are kind of swirled together. I've got some purple heart I'd pass on too, if you want some.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Steve. Yes I'd be glad to get any wood scraps you can send my way - especially Ebony or any other tight grained / dense wood. I'd be glad to cover postage, etc. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art Rafael said:


> Thanks Steve. Yes I'd be glad to get any wood scraps you can send my way - especially Ebony or any other tight grained / dense wood. I'd be glad to cover postage, etc. Ralph


OK, will do. I'll get a package out to you in a few days when my next load of eBay auction listings closes, since I'll have to go to the post office anyway. And don't worry about the postage. It won't be much. It would be my pleasure to contribute to your work in some small way.


----------



## Catalina

Art, I am headed to Tenn. and when I get back I will send you some out. Right now I have way too much "smoking" wood lol.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Steve.
Thanks Gene.
Whenever you can will be fine. Mine is a very slow process - I just don't rush anything cause it messes things up and mostly cause I'm old and slow. It will be a long winter in Colorado. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

My latest in progress. So far I think that it is the finest I've built. The metal work is done, and it works beautifully. Now the wood components. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

A small package will be arriving at your door in a few days, Art. I shipped it about an hour ago. It's just some small cutoffs but, maybe you can use some of it. There's ebony, Honduran rosewood and purple heart.


----------



## Art Rafael

Steve, The wood pieces arrived today. Beautiful stuff. Can't wait to get after it - hard to decide. I'll post results soon. Thank you. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art Rafael said:


> Steve, The wood pieces arrived today. Beautiful stuff. Can't wait to get after it - hard to decide. I'll post results soon. Thank you. Ralph


No problem. I hope some of it is of use to you.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks again Steve. The plane turned out nicely with the Ebony tote and knob from wood that you provided. The Ebony carved like stone but finished up like glass. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

This plane was custom made and presented to Chaincarver Steve in recognition of his prowess in the crafts and for his perpetual inspirational, encouraging and motivational disposition. Thank you, Steve. Ralph


----------



## rayking49

Very cool. I bet Steve loves it!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ha, that's one beautiful plane right there! I'm glad you made use of some of the wood. If you find yourself needing more of the ebony let me know and I'll see what I can scrounge up for you.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art Rafael said:


> This plane was custom made and presented to Chaincarver Steve in recognition of his prowess in the crafts and for his perpetual inspirational, encouraging and motivational disposition. Thank you, Steve. Ralph


OH MY GOD!!! This is the most incredible day! When you "presented to..." I thought you meant in a ceremonial sense. I had no idea you actually sent it to me!

I received a package in the mail today. I'll elaborate later, as I have to leave soon to had to a Lakeland Woodworkers meeting.

But, Art, let this placeholder post serve to state that I am SO HONORED and OVERJOYED and BLOWN AWAY by the gift I received! 

I really don't know how I've earned or deserved this but I cannot possibly thank you enough. :thumbsup:

*I LOVE IT!*



rayking49 said:


> Very cool. I bet Steve loves it!


Man oh man. My awe and gratitude is way beyond words. I love it so much I'm fighting back tears... and losing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Art, check out this video (and please excuse the stuttering).

youtube.com/watch?v=DMycf-olbNc


Thank you again. This must be the coolest gift I've ever received. And certainly one of the most meaningful.


----------



## Art Rafael

Steve, It is I who is truly honored by your generously gracious acceptance of the miniature brass plane built with you in mind. I am thrilled that you are so pleased with it. My intent was to thank you and to recognize you for all the encouraging and motivational comments that you have offered me and others on this Forum. You are exceptional, an all around great guy and a wonderful craftsman and friend. Thanks again, Ralph﻿


----------



## rayking49

Steve, congratulations on your gift. Don't it just rock? Watching your video I was excited for you. Art, that was very generous of you.


----------



## landman

rayking49 said:


> Steve, congratulations on your gift. Don't it just rock? Watching your video I was excited for you. Art, that was very generous of you.


Ditto for all of that. That was a heartwarming video Steve. Genuinely sincere. Loved it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

rayking49 said:


> Steve, congratulations on your gift. Don't it just rock? Watching your video I was excited for you. Art, that was very generous of you.


It does indeed rock! :yes:



landman said:


> Ditto for all of that. That was a heartwarming video Steve. Genuinely sincere. Loved it.


Thank you! It was meant very sincerely. I know Art spent a lot of time and effort on that piece. Besides, it's just so darned awesome.


Please don't let me take the spotlight and focus away from Art's thread though. That was not my intention. (That said: go check out my videos. I've got lots more planned. Subscribe if you can tolerate the speech issue without going insane. I'm sure it annoys the hell out of some people. :laughing

How's that for a shameless, self-serving plug?

Oh, and make sure to check out Art's videos. What he's shown here at the forum is only glimpses the scope of his craftsmanship. https://www.youtube.com/user/flyingtractors1/videos


----------



## johnnie52

I watched as the plane went together and was fascinated with all the minute detail. Then when I saw that you had gifted it to Steve, I was doubly surprised by both the beauty of the finished piece and the generosity of the gift.

Well done Art. :thumbsup:

See Steve, a couple of years ago you gave me one of your beautiful mini-bird houses and totally surprised me. Now it has come back to you 100 fold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thank you Johnnie52 for tracking along with this and my earlier builds. It really is encouraging to know that you are interested in projects that others are working on. I am gratified to know that you are always there. :yes: Ralph


----------



## TexasSawduster

*Awesome !!!*

Awesome really does not describe this build thread.
Art, you have incredible gifts and talents.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Art Rafael

Steve, I checked out your youtube video again and realized that so many viewers have signed in and that many have "liked" your video. Your photography is Great - better than I've ever done. What kind of camera do you use? Or is great photography more dependent on the photographer than the camera? You captured and presented the plane very well, but clearly, You are the star of the show with your honestly genuine disposition and presentation - the very attributes that make you so worthy. Great video. I see that all the comments posted are still up on my screen. Thank you. Ralph ﻿


----------



## Art Rafael

Saw a pic of a sweet old smoothing plane on the net and just had to have one. This one is done in silver and Ebony. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

I liked the silver and Ebony plane so much that I just had to build one in brass and Rosewood with silver pins. Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

Two more totally beautiful pieces of Art... Ralph. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Johnnie52. Always good to hear from you. I appreciate your thoughts. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

I'm starting a new miniature plane build. This one is an original design and will be different from my earlier builds. Up to now, I have attempted to produce a small copy / representation / simulation of full scale planes that I have seen (in "person" or in pictures). Since this is an "original" compilation of pieces and parts in my awareness, I'll call it a "Shoe Plane" , and it will become evident why as it progresses. Ralph












Pieces cut from sheet brass and arranged in proximity.












Pinned tightly together on a ceramic board and silver soldered to produce a unibody.






















More as it develops.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'm liking what I'm seeing. :thumbsup:

EDIT:

Oh, I just noticed the two new planes! You are on fire, my friend. Amazing and beautiful work, as always.


----------



## Art Rafael

Some progress. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

The Shoe Plane is finished. Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

That is one fine plane. Not sure about the shoe fitting, but it sure is pretty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Johnnie52. Always good to hear from you. Ralph


----------



## GROOVY

Mr Rafael, I would love to hang out in your shop while you work. That's precision work right there


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Exceptional work, my man. Your talent always manages to please the eyes and imagination.


----------



## Art Rafael

Some viewers have followed along as I built and posted pics of some of my miniature planes - some in greater detail and some just briefly. I've been asked about my collection and recently rounded up some of them for a group picture.















For an extended view see my channel on YouTube at


----------



## 4givndude

OMG!!! That is some incredible work!! Do you make these to sell or just for hobby?
Your maker sure has blessed you with a gift :yes:
I make my own jigs sometimes but NOT my own planes:no: that is incredible... very VERY impressive!! Do you get the idea yet that I'm impressed :yes:.... and oh btw will you be my friend  lol


----------



## johnnie52

Lookie there... a Christmas family reunion!

You've been doing this for a while haven't you?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks 4givendude. Sure, I'll be your friend, and I'm glad you like my wares. This is just a hobby, and I am a builder and collector, though I have gifted some pieces and sold some.

Hi Johnnie52, as you have surmised, I have been doing this, or something like it, since I was a kid - more actively since I've retired, and it seems to come to me naturally (maybe Heavenly). The collection has grown more than I had imagined, and this is just the planes. More later. Ralph


----------



## rayking49

A definite gift! I don't often comment, but I read your every post. I'm in awe of your skills.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thank again, rayking49. I appreciate this and your earlier thoughts. It is recognition by and commendations from one's peers that is the real gift, and it is good to know that you are there. Ralph


----------



## plus1hdcp

I am so glad to have reviewed every post and picture on your build thread Art. What you create is beyond words. I thank you for sharing your crafts. Best wishes, ET


----------



## Art Rafael

Hi ET I appreciate your thoughts. Thank you. Please stay tuned; I'll be posting more. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

I am planning to add a build sequence to this thread. This time I'll build a miniature (two inch) monkey wrench having already built several planes. I am starting with a master pattern and master mold in hand. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Beautiful wrench. I'll be watching closely.


----------



## Art Rafael

Someone had asked me to post a lost wax build process. First, it goes without saying, the Master pattern and Master mold  has to be created to get us to this stage. The Master mold building was presented on page 7, and below is a pic of how the Master pattern was constructed which yielded the mold. Each component was hand carved / filed of hard wax and arranged with proper flow channels - that is, connected together with softer wax wire to form a single piece and providing channels for the molten metal to reach every part then suspended in a plaster filled flask. Then it was burnt out (lost wax), and remaining cavity in the plaster mold was injected with molten metal, cooled and finished (filed, sanded and buffed to perfection). This could be the end of the process if only one piece was desired, but to produce multiple copies - a Master Pattern has to be free of imperfections because every little detail will transfer to the rubber mold and then appear on the resulting secondary patterns.












Master mold lubricated and ready for injection.












Injection











3 copies form a casting tree. It is often more efficient and cost effective to cast multiple pieces in one mold, but the possible hazards are multiplied when a heavier pour is conducted. This cast will call for 3.0 ounces - about the maximum that I dare.











The tree is mounted in a flask. I do have fancy professional flasks but sometimes resort to an old tried and true 12 0z soup can.












The plaster is mixed in proper proportion, and air is vacuumed and vibrated out on a shake table under a bell jar hooked up to a vacuum pump. 












In the burn- out oven 8 hours with heat stepped up incrementally to about 900 degrees F,












Next will come the exciting part -- the molten metal injection into the baked mold. Ralph


Ralph


----------



## Gilgaron

That's neat. It reminds me of getting a new board game and having to punch out all the molded plastic pieces.


----------



## johnnie52

This is the part that really interests me as I have sent drawings to many mold makers for cast metal and plastic parts over the years. To actually watch it being done is new for me. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing Ralph.


----------



## Art Rafael

The mold is in the centrifuge ready for casting. This is the most exciting part of the process and the part with the greatest risk where it can go dangerously wrong. This machine is a "broken arm" spring wound instrument that slings the molten metal into the cavity in the plaster mold. Ralph












The cast "button" at the top of the mold is indication of a successful cast. it is from this button that the piece in the mold draws material as it cools and tends to shrink - the reason for using 50% more metal than the castings call for.












After the mold is broken open, there is evidence that it was a good cast. Next the cast is washed thoroughly and prepared for separation of the pieces.






















cutting, filing, sanding, buffing & polishing will follow.


Other operations - drilling and tapping as needed.


----------



## Art Rafael

Next some fine filing, sanding and buff & polish. Ralph












I know that a monkey wrench has little to do with woodworking, but someone asked about the lost wax process which I sometimes employ to build my miniature woodworking planes, and this was the project I was working on at the time, so I documented the process to post in response. Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

Not to worry Ralph. Ive enjoyed it and learned a thing or two in the process.


----------



## rayking49

Me too !


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Me too! I don't care what you're working on: I love ALL of your work :thumbsup: Thanks for showing your process and equipment. It's very interesting.

P.S. Do you ever check your inbox?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, johnnie52, rayking49, and Chaincarver Steve. 

I appreciate your interest in my work, and I'll keep posting as things happen here. Right now I am between projects and don't know where I'm headed next. But I do appreciate your interest and your comments. It keeps me going.

Steve, No. I didn't know that the forum had a place for messages, or did I just forget? At any rate, I just wasn't aware. I am aware and delighted now. Thanks for waking me up. I will reread and respond soon.

Ralph


----------



## plus1hdcp

Again, great work and thank you for sharing. Incredibly creative ideas you have and a great learning experience for those who follow.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks plus1hdcp. I appreciate your interest and your thoughts. Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

I've seen the detail that you put into your planes so I have to ask this. I own a real wrench that looks exactly like the one your are making and it has threads running along the entire arm and a turn ring trapped in the small foot. How will you make that in what you are showing now?


----------



## Art Rafael

Hi Johnnie52,

I don't really know how I'd do that - can't get my head around it yet.
It might have to be cast in two pieces, thread and slip the ring in, and then solder the two pieces together carefully to avoid soldering the ring permanently in place. Maybe you can post a picture, and I'll study it some more. 

Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

I'll have to get into one of my tool boxes that is buried under other stuff in the shed to take a picture of the one I own.

Meanwhile, here is a picture of one I found that is pretty close to mine.










Maybe this will help until I can dig my out.


----------



## Art Rafael

Oh, now I understand, Johnnie. I have done something like that before. My miniature pipe wrench is very much like that - in construction principles.


The master pattern and the resulting cast pieces and turned, threaded & knurled nut:












The forward jaw slips through the rectangular hole at the front of the main body. Then the "nut" fits down in the slot.












As the nut (nestled in the slot - dropped in from above) is turned, it engages the threads of the forward jaw and draws it in. In older models like yours the nut is slipped into place from the side then turned to engage the threads of the forward jaw.























And there you have it.












When you find yours, unscrew the nut till the front jaw slips free and see how cleverly and simplistically it works. The most difficult part in my construction was cutting threads on the forward jaw. I learned (the hard way) that the shaft of the forward jaw had to be round in cross section to be threaded without breaking it. Then it was filed flat (rectangular) leaving cut threads on top and bottom. The parts fit somewhat loose; that's why these wrenches sometimes jiggle when shaken, but once the opposing jaws grab onto a pipe the sharp teeth really lock in for a tight twist.

Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Beautiful wrench, Ralph. What metal is it cast in? Is it gold with a brass adjusting rting?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Steve. I'm glad that you can appreciate my work. Ralph


----------



## rayking49

Very nice!


----------



## Art Rafael

Thought some might appreciate this part of my tool collection. Ralph


See action video on Youtube:


----------



## johnnie52

Always nice to see your work Ralph. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49

Good to see the artists face. Excellent work and an awesome collection! Love your wife's earrings especially. (Watched both videos.) Those are very cool. Also love the pipe cutter. I bet you made the pipe too, huh?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Johnnie52. I shared your quote 

"The Earth is degenerating these days. Bribery and corruption abound.
Children no longer mind their parents, every man wants to write a book,
and it is evident that the end of the world is fast approaching.
--Assyrian Stone Tablet, c.2800 BCE 

with others who were complaining about the youngsters these days. They changed their tone.

Thanks, rayking49. I'm glad that you appreciate the pipe cutter. It looks so simple, being an old style that I patterned after, but It was a trick to build - keeping the rollers free as other parts were soldered and getting the slide centered and properly fit. I used a glass cutter wheel as the. . . cutting wheel, and it works nicely.

Ralph


----------



## johnnie52

I found that quote several years ago and have kept it close by for just such occasions as you mentioned. Feel free to use it whenever the need arises. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

I have always wanted a miniature blacksmith's vise and have collected several full and small size. The smaller ones are known as table vise.






















I plan to build one 2/3 scale of the smaller one pictured here. That would make it about 2 1/4 inches tall.




A good start. I can visualize it. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Oh boy, here we go again! Your vise collection looks very cool. I've only seen a few vises that style before; So I'm already intrigued. But this news of an impending miniature build already has me filled with giddy anticipation. So... Bring it on :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

A little progress this weekend. Ralph

From a block of hard wax a close approximation was cut.












Then, as Michelangelo once replied when asked how he could sculpt such a fine elephant out of a block of marble, " All that needs to be done is to remove from the block everything that doesn't look like an elephant." I'm no Michelangelo, but I think that I know what a table vise looks like, and removed from the block of wax all the parts that didn't look like one and added flow channels and cosmetic touches.


----------



## Art Rafael

The mold was built as outlined earlier in this string, and the master pattern was cast.












When the mold was broken open it revealed a good cast.












It looks crusty but cleaned up nicely.












Next this master pattern will be used to produce a rubber mold which will yield soft wax patterns to cast the final components of the miniature table vise. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

The rubber mold turned out good and produced nice soft wax patterns.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Both the front and rear jaws are identical except for the anvil and clamp apparatus, so those were removed, and we are ready to cast both jaws for the mini vise.

Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Progress every day.


----------



## Art Rafael

All went well - not easy, but all's well that ends. :yes: Ralph


Thank you all for following the build process and for encouraging me along the way. I will post a few preliminary pictures today as I continue to document the process and hope to have more and a video up soon, although I am not as handy with a camera as with a saw and file. Ralph

For comparison - the final and the original after which it was patterned.


----------



## Art Rafael

See the action video on YouTube.


----------



## plus1hdcp

Great work as always. I would take your interpretation over the original version any day of the week.


----------



## johnnie52

Very nice, and its good for pinching penny's too... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Well done, Art. :thumbsup: You've got a nice vise collection. But the one you made is definitely the cutest!


----------



## Art Rafael

A miniature chisel plane. Ralph
































The chisel plane may not be so useful, but it made for a nice looking miniature. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Nice! I don't recall ever seeing a plane like that. But it looks cool.


----------



## Smith Brother

Wonderful work, I must admit when this thread first started I thought, WHAT, WHY, ETC. , then I grew to really enjoy it all. 

There is not a bit of doubt that you really enjoy, and I just loved to hear you say, "I DIDN'T HAVE THE HEART TO SEPARATE".

That my friend tells me you are a VERY NICE, SKILLED, THOUGHTFUL FELLOW. Good for YOU, and US.

Art, Thank You for INCLUDING US in your hobby,

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49

I've have to agree. Thanks so much. I tell you, the talent on this forum is truly amazing.


----------



## johnnie52

What do you say to someone whose every finished piece is a masterpiece? I love how it is polished to a deep enough shine that it reflects your hand as you hold it for the camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Dale. I know that this is a woodworking forum, and I thought that some woodworkers would be interested in tools of the trade even though miniatures. You are so right - I really do enjoy the trades and am passionate about my work as it takes me back to childhood when I often was in my grandpa's carpentry shop and in the village blacksmith shop. Thanks for your observations. I am glad that you are here.

Thanks, Johnnie52. I'm glad that you are watching, and I appreciate your thoughts. 

Thanks, Rayking49. I too have seen great displays of talent and met some great crafters on this forum.

Ralph


----------



## Repliconics

*True Craftsmanship.*

To say that I admire your work would be an understatement to say the least.
Your passion, skill and craftsmanship are without doubt beyond question!
It's a real pleasure to be able to see the wonderful objects you create.
Thank you.

Rep.


----------



## Art Rafael

Hi, Rep. 

Thank you. It is clear that you know and have passion about craftsmanship. I just only now realized that it is you who has been keeping us mesmerized with your exceptional skill. Your work is beyond belief, and you are so prolific. I appreciate your skill and attention to detail in your reproductions and will keep following your thread with great anticipation.

Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

One thing about this site, LOTS OF ENJOYMENT FROM ONE CRAFTSMAN TO AN OTHER!

I hope to be one someday myself, LOL. 

Love ya all!!!!!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

You are so right, Dale. Lots of enjoyment on this forum, and you are in good company. Good crafters is what we all hope and try to be. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Axes collection. Ralph












Comparative scale.


----------



## Smith Brother

Where's the mini WOOD BURNING STOVE?

Cool,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

Well Dale - it's right here. That shiny thing on top is a Lincoln penny. This one actually has a fire box with an ash sifter, wood insert door, ash removal door on the side and an oven. I do have quite a collection of miniature stoves of various sorts. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

OK,,,,,,,now let's see your mini FOUNDRY for casting such?

I won't QUIT until I find SOMETHING you haven't made mini.... LOL 

Dale in Indy


----------



## gabeleon

I bet he doesn't have miniature wife that makes tiny little bunt cakes in that oven.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

gabeleon said:


> I bet he doesn't have miniature wife that makes tiny little bunt cakes in that oven.


Yeah, what he said. Bet you don't have that, Art. Do ya? In your FACE!

All kidding aside: Damn, those are awesome! You didn't make the little stove too, did you? The axes sure are cool. Without the lighter it's very difficult to tell how small they are.


----------



## Art Rafael

Hey, gabeleon

Hey, Steve

Hey, Dale

You are funny guys. :laughing:

I don't have a mini foundry, but I do have a micro one in which I cast my miniature tools and sometimes some jewelry pieces.

My wife is no where near miniature (in all fairness,neither am I), but I'm sure that I could bake a miniature cake in my stove if I used Cannery or Humming Bird eggs for the batter mix. I do have a tiny muffin pan.

No, I didn't build the stove - garage sale piece.

The axes are cast silver. One has an impregnated steel cutting blade.


----------



## Art Rafael

I build special boxes for special things, and I tend to build special things of many sorts.
The "package" is important and reflective of the "gift" it contains. 
This is also the case in proper presentation of a trophy or work of art. 
And as much attention to design and construction of the box is employed as in that of the item that it complements.

Sometimes the box is designed to contain a particular item. Ralph












In this case, batteries, wire harness, switches and lights.












And on the box is a custom designed miniature Solenoid Pendulum Engine.












See it in action on youtube: http://youtu.be/J4sgMcHpB4k


----------



## johnnie52

If it had a set of wings I know it could fly! Darn that thing is awesome!


----------



## Art Rafael

Miniature ACME wrench -- thought some might be interested. Ralph












scale reference:












and now there are two.


----------



## Art Rafael

Since this is primarily a woodworking forum, I am demonstrating the process I often employ in the design and construction 
of an all metal item beginning with construction of the wood model prototype.


First the pieces are prepared - shaved and cut to size. In the case of building miniature tools, typically other miniature tools are best suited for the job.












then carefully measured, marked, cut to size and drilled if / as needed






















Some prototype components must be fashioned of metal. In this case brass is used, 
but in the final version a silver wire will be carefully measured, twisted and threaded.












Then all the parts are fitted together to yield a sample of size, form, shape and feel (eye appeal). The background graph paper is 1/4 inch squares.












Comparative scales:






















I find it pleasing and will now proceed to create a sterling silver copy - perhaps several, but the wood model will be a unique "one of a kind".


----------



## plus1hdcp

Great photos showing the prototype. So glad I subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Art Rafael

The silver 1/3 scale monkey wrench scale is completed.












Along side the prototype and the 1/4 scale model:


----------



## johnnie52

Makes me wish that I knew you back in my HO racing days! Beautiful work. :thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Johnnie. A comparative scale - 1/3 scale and 1/4scale.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'm glad to see that you showing some of your "other" builds here as well. I love all of your solenoid engines and am rather intrigued by their operation and beauty.

And, wow, what awesome wrenches! I'm pretty sure I've never seen any like them.


----------



## Art Rafael

Hey Steve. Good to hear from you. Yes, I tinker with all sorts of projects - Kinda like you do. Love your creations and videos, and you sure have been busy. I'm not nearly the videographer you are. Maybe you can give me some pointers some day. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

And now there are two at 1/3 scale. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Thought this might interest some. I have been pondering the idea to build a miniature model of an old timey car / wagon jack and have looked for a full scale model or suitable pictures for quite some time but have not yet found one like the one I remember from days gone by. As I remember, it did ratchet up mechanically, and a small click lever held it up while the handle was lowered to ratchet up another stroke. It worked similarly in the lowering mode. But I have been unable to visualize the the relative components and mechanical interaction of that jack and decided to build a model of one that I could visualize and whose picture I found on the net.












I did not photo document the build process since its design is very straight forward as evidenced by the finished model. And yet its operation is quite sophisticated in that the effort and resistance arms are configured on different planes and anchored on an elbowed fulcrum point allowing it to lock-over at the completion of the stroke. I didn't invent this mechanical marvel - only learned to appreciate it more as I attempted to create a miniature version.












Since this model was built entirely from bar stock (brass), and no cast parts were used, it is noteworthy that it required some complicated and delicate silver soldering operations. On various parts, several soldering operations were performed in sequence employing different solder hardness under carefully regulated temperatures so that one soldering operation would not cause prior joints to overheat and fall apart. Several times I messed up and had to start over. 
This was a challenging project that helped me better appreciate mechanical relationships and learn torch temperature control.


Comparative scale:























See the action video on Youtube: 











« _Last Edit: June 17, 2014, 06:11:52 PM by Art Rafael_ » 
Report to moderator







67.190.34.151


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Now that's just cool as hell! Way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repliconics

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Now that's just cool as hell! Way to go. :thumbsup:


 I can't do much better than to quote Steve on this one!
But I will add you have some serious skills mate.
I really admire the craftsmanship in all of your piece.

Rep.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Steve.
Thanks Rep.

You both clearly can appreciate the challenge of fabrication in miniature. Ralph


----------



## JMartel

Man, I don't know how I missed this thread before. This is awesome.


----------



## Smith Brother

Nice work, and choice of a build.

Farmers still use a jack somewhat like such, only it can ratchet up.

Enjoy your builds, for sure!

Dale in Indy

P. S. The current model is great in pulling fence posts, and the like.


----------



## michaelpugh

I know everybody has already told you but I have pipe up and agree. You are truly amazing. Love looking at your builds and the finished product. Truly incredible.


----------



## Smith Brother

I have NO clue as to how the link from post # 270 Fence Posts appeared, not my doings,. who ever hacked, also caused my EDIT option to go away on that post?????

Dale in Indy


----------



## Ted Tolstad

You do unbelievable work...I don't know how you can work with such small parts...you have unreal talent.


----------



## Art Rafael

Gentlemen, Thank you all. And thank you twice anyway, Dale. That comment #270, who ever wrote it, is right on in that out West almost every pickup (and half of the cars) carry such a jack as you (he, she, it, they) mentioned in 270. We call the modern version (now going on 80+ years vintage) a "Hindi Man Jack". And they are mighty handy in many operations including jacking up a truck / car, jacking a stuck auto out of the mud like a winch would do - but one inch at a time when anchored well. They are used to , indeed, pull up / out fence posts, thee stumps, large rocks, to securely bind heavy loads on trailers and to tighten wire fences or bridge cables or to level a sagging shed. Shucks, these jacks can fix you an early breakfast and set the table (almost). They really are the most universal instrument one can have out here. Dale, I'm sorry that you didn't write that comment #270; it is one of the most coherant thing I've ever heard.  Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Ted, Thanks again. I don't know how this happens either. It just seems that my other self (I have several) takes over and does some things that I find impossible. Every little piece is cut, prepared, posed and delicately soldered (without disrupting nearby - previously soldered joints). And when the piece is finished, I often wonder how it was done. I've even photo documented some builds and still can't see / believe how it was done. So we've just learned to let it happen and accept the results. Ralph(s)


----------



## Smith Brother

Art, I wrote/posted the comments, but didn't add the LINK.

But I see it's gone now, strange

Today someone hacked in to anther if my posts, and added a link.

Dale in Indy

P.S. I worked for Tractor Supply for 15 years early in my life, and we sold thousands of those jacks. I had forgotten they use them to tighten fence wire, but know they did/do indeed.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

smithbrother said:


> Art, I wrote/posted the comments, but didn't add the LINK.
> 
> But I see it's gone now, strange
> 
> Today someone hacked in to anther if my posts, and added a link.
> 
> Dale in Indy


It may be time to change your password.


----------



## Smith Brother

Steve, our son is a Microsoft engineer, and he looked into this tonight, he found lots of other posts had ads attached, and wondered if the SITE isn't selling spots as of late????.

There was at that time tonight even an ad on your posts, but NOT now.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

I have started a new project - another miniature jack.
This one will have a compound ratcheting mechanism that can deliver several lifting strokes and a pawl that locks each lift in place while the effort arm takes subsequent lifting strokes.
I'll spare you the verbage this time and post sequenced fabrication photos.

Brass flat stock cut to size












Some parts configured and silver soldered to form post, host and base components.






















All parts are painstakingly formed by hand. No sophisticated machinery is employed, but I am well familiar with jeweler's saws and files.













Seven Ratchet teeth cut and Seven to go.




















More as it develops. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

Are you going to PULL mini fence wire tight?, or PULL some mini posts out of the ground? Hehehe.

Lots of filing, looking good.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'm liking it. For being sawed and filed, the ratchet teeth appear to be pretty well formed so far. You definitely have the brass miniatures down to a fine art. And you, Sir, are a fine artist!



smithbrother said:


> Are you going to PULL mini fence wire tight?, or PULL some mini posts out of the ground? Hehehe.
> 
> Lots of filing, looking good.
> 
> Dale in Indy


He's going to start a mini pit crew at a mini race track, complete with mini hot dog vendors and mini sodas, which will still cost 10 times as much as a hot dog or soda anywhere else :laughing: Even in the small scale, one cannot escape the gouging induced by sports arena vending.


----------



## Art Rafael

Hi Dale and thanks. No, I'm not pulling wire or posts. But I do like Steve's response, and that has given me an idea for the upcoming video when this jack is finished - if ever. I appreciate your thoughts, Steve. Thank you. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A little more progress. Some times it's slow and sometimes very slow. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Some times the smallest pieces / parts are the most complicated and difficult to fabricate. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Looking great so far. I haven't had a chance to check out your video yet but I will. We're leaving for almost a week vacation tomorrow. So I'll probably be in Kentucky by the time I get to see it in action.

EDIT: I just watched the video. That's a pretty impressive model (ALL of your models are, honestly). I loved seeing it in action and hearing your commentary. Fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I hope you don't mind my posting a link to your video. People need to see this.

Miniature Tools Compound Lever Jack - YouTube


----------



## Art Rafael

The mechanical lever lifting jack is "finished" - may need some tweeking and maybe buffing. Ralph










































See the action video on YouTube: 
http://youtu.be/wvQAXxTgQJE?list=UU-GXI1Wp8qMJcEsSWF5Eu5A


----------



## aaroncr

I know they are some of the more simple things that you've posted but them little axes did it for me. They are awesome,..cool work. 

-Aaron


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Aaron. The axes do appear simple since there are no moving parts, but they required some complex casting procedures including mold making, wax injection, plaster molding and molten silver casting. And, in some cases, carving the handles was even more challenging.

I'm currently working on another somewhat similar project, miniature framing claw hammers.

First, a hard wax model is carved:






















Then a silicone mold is built:






















Softer wax is injected into the mold to produce casting patterns:












Next, plaster molds will be created, baked to solidify and to melt the wax out (lost wax), and molten silver will be injected to produce hammer heads. Ralph


----------



## aaroncr

Wow,.....alright. I'm tuned in for the tutorial. Thanks for posting all this!

-Aaron


----------



## Art Rafael

Aaron, you might appreciate the more detailed process presented further up in this string at #201 - page 11 to #233 - page 12. I'll post the rest of the hammer build (similar process) as it develops. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

A tree of three hammer heads before pickeling - blackened from heat treatment.












Three heads are better than one.











Cleaned up some.


----------



## Art Rafael

They all turned out just fine. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

New project,












based on an old idea.












Walnut parts and pieces cut and formed.






















Some assembly employing tight joinery, glue and dowels... Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Count me in! I know this is going to be cool.


----------



## Art Rafael

A little progress. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Progress. Ralph


http://youtu.be/v8zn_SdTnFk?list=UU-GXI1Wp8qMJcEsSWF5Eu5A










































More pics as I can get 'em uploaded.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Very cool, Ralph. You know I love it. :thumbsup: The tiny black dots: are they really miniature nails?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Steve. The little black dots are demarcations where nails or screws would appear. The miniature wheelbarrow is finished. Ralph






















Comparative scale:






















See the action video on Youtube: http://youtu.be/v8zn_SdTnFk


----------



## Smith Brother

I just LOVE this wheel barrow. It is so tiny, and KOOL. Really like the colors toooooo.

Great workmanship, AS USUAL. 

Thanks for sharing, I can tell YOU are having fun, FUN IS GOOD!,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks Dale. 

I appreciate your interest in my work.
And yes. It really is good fun - and challenging at this scale.

Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

New project in the works.
This is an oak Evener and Double Tree used to pull antique equipment by a team of draft horses.












A comparative scale:












Front trucks of the project to follow.











Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

Kook, I will be waiting to see the draft horses, YOU are going to make, aren't you?

No surprise, Great job.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother

I meant to type "kool", Sorry, FOR SURE!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

Yes, I knew. Thanks Dale
This will be a four wheeled creature. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Here's the rest of it. Ralph
























See action video on YouTube: http://youtu.be/xiIoYGwTtaI?list=UU-GXI1Wp8qMJcEsSWF5Eu5A


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Sorry I wasn't around for the build. I did see the video though and was highly impressed :thumbsup: This piece reminds me of an Erector Set. Only cooler, because of the custom made parts. Awesome model, Ralph.


----------



## Smith Brother

I know they aren't solid GOLD, but the quality is as good as GOLD.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, guys. I see that my postings have limited appeal to members of this forum, but I am glad that you two can appreciate my work. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

NO, NO, NO, I would bet my life that Lots and Lots of viewers/members consider YOUR SKILLS as top notch.

Keep doing THAT, that you enjoy doing. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Develin

My father told me that being a craftsmen is a state of mind. Ant craftsman here will appreciate that you are a craftsman too. Love all your builds!


----------



## Smith Brother

Art, what are you working on now???

My walnut GOOGLE LOCOMOTIVE is progressing slow, busy with our small business, etc. I think it will be a cool piece, so not pushing it. 

My horoscope today says," MAKE SOMETHING WHILE YOU'RE ALIVE, THAT WILL BE AROUND AFTER YOU PASS". I sure have done that, and SO HAVE YOU. hehe My family and friends have lots of my limited quality arty stuff. 

Hope the weekend is going well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## michaelpugh

Art, that scraper is amazing. It really blows my mind what you make from nothing. Love your YouTube videos also. I watched them previously on all of your miniature tools.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, guys. Sorry about my delayed response, but I just do not visit this forum much anymore - for two reasons: 

1 ) I don't like to navigate all the commercial BS ads,and 

2 ) I sense a lack of interest in my work from the remaining membership. Thanks to the last 6 or 7 members that have demonstrated interest during the last 7,000 views. And many thanks to the guests who have kept this string alive.

Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

Art/Ralph

I don't get any POP UP ADS. Only when I click on one of the highlighted words, which I don't do, no need. 

Our son installed an app that prevents such. Maybe I can find out what it is, and advise.

Regarding INTEREST in you builds. The fact you have so many VIEWS tell YOU/US that lots of folks like your work. Just because they don't comment ISN'T saying they don't like/love YOUR builds. I think you are misreading this. I don't get a lot of comments either on my builds, so hang in there my FRIEND.

Don't give up on the site, it's a good site, IMO.

Enjoy your work, FOR SURE!

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49

Yes please don't stop. Your amazing work deserves to be seen and admired.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, guys. 

I didn't mean to demand recognition. That's not who I am. I can't keep up with commissions as is. Right now I am trying to catch up and don't have a new project in the works. I'll post when something new develops.

Ralph 

Thanks again


----------



## Art Rafael

After some diversions, I'm back to building miniature tools and thought that some might find this interesting. 
This is a sterling silver plane with Ebony tote and knob, brass turn knob and a sharp steel blade.
It was a challenging build in that polished silver reveals highlights as well as every little imperfection.
The Ebony parts carved like brittle stone but polished up like glass. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother

Looks super duper good to me, be careful, might cut your hand.

Another GREAT make,

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49

Wow looks amazing. I love the ebony. I've never worked with it. I usually dye something when I need ebony, but I hate staining.


----------



## Adrenalin

Beautiful work man. Love it.


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, guys. I thoroughly enjoy building miniature tools, and, having been a lifelong wood worker, I especially love to build miniatures of the hand tools of the profession, and the wood shaving plane is the most popular in my line - along with hammers.

Ebony is not easy to work. It really is hard and brittle such that I could not drive brass wood screws into it without breaking them (the screws). I resorted to drilling and tapping as I would with metal parts. And real black Ebony is very expensive and hard to get - I am using old recycled pieces suitable for construction of miniatures. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael

Thought some might appreciate my construction of a miniature 1/4 scale #4 smoothing plane which operates like the full scale model. This was a very challenging project in which the tolerances were very tight and the parts complex. Ralph












See the construction documentation on youtube:

http://youtu.be/h_s5GmGlOcQ


----------



## Smith Brother

Very nice, I have never used a plane, but in making my football a fellow woodworker flattened the two gluing surfaces with a #6 Stanley fore plane, so since he had an extra, I am buying it from in this week. 

I am going to make another walnut football and will need this.

Keep up the GREAT work Art, and HOW long is this 1/4 scale plane?

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99

That's very impressive. How did you make the master brass parts? If you don't mind me asking how much does it cost to build a tool like that?


----------



## Art Rafael

Thanks, Dale. I appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks, hwebb99. Some of the more complicated brass models (master patterns) are built piece by piece like a layer cake or more like a topographical map with successive pieces soldered on to, as close as possible, approximate the desired piece. Then lots of filing and trimming follows till the brass shape is acceptable. Sometimes further shape refining is done to the wax copies and to the final cast piece till a near perfect piece results. Sometimes I skip the brass layering process and resort to carving a piece out of carveable wax. It is tedious work. A CNC mill would sure come in handy here, but then, where would the fun be?

Any way, the plane required about 1 1/2 ounces if metal. Cast brass / bronze would cost 1 dollar or so; silver $35: gold $1000+. I've only ever built one gold model (the guy had $$)

But the greater cost is in the equipment and time required to form each piece by piece. My first one took 100+ hours as many pieces had to be built several times over to get them right. Subsequent models required less time. I am a hobbyist and don't get paid by the hour, but set an hourly rate and do the math.


----------

